# Wondering how your camera lens behaves ??



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

looking to see how my Lens behaves and why I wasn't seeing any change in depth of field when adjusting the aperture I came across this webpage ... found it really helpful .. even had my Point & Shoot in the camera list !!
Worth checking it out !

https://dofsimulator.net/en/


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That does indeed look interesting, though I rarely use my bridge-camera in manual mode, it's a bit fiddly remembering which wheel. 4-way-rocker does what, plus I've missed too many shots using manual. Another 'hassle' is that when adjusting the settings, they 'step-through' the changes, rather than smooth transitions.

Most of the time I use the various automatic 'Scene' modes, they do what I want to do and give excellent results :thumb:


----------

